# .410 availablity



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Can any of you guys recommended someplace that has a wide variety of .410? Just went to Walmart and Mike's this morning and they just didn't have much. I did buy a box of Winchester PDX1 Defender but that stuff is way too high to just fun shoot. 

What I need to do is look over shells and measure different brands and loads for OA length. My new scattergun is purported to be really picky about shell length so I need to find something that works and is cheap. 

In fact if any of you guys shoot .410 and can measure the length of what you have then post on this thread (when you're not busy) I would greatly appreciate it. Can't get loose to shoot til next weekend but would like to have an idea on what to get before then.

Sean


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

There is a fair amount of it at academy. (the one on davis in P'cola) i don't know what load but they do have some. what if you used 410 slugs? wouldn't that be fun.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm planning on rifled slugs for sure. Also hoping to find something in any load that's cheap so I can do some fun shooting. I will try Academy when I get over that way. Thanks.

Just tried the Win PDX1, won't load into the mag reliably and would not feed. I'll measure them and go from there.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*410*

Are you shooting a saiga .load mag? maxfold


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

No, Safir T-14. I just found their "recommended ammunition" page on a website and printed it out. They say it really likes ATI rifled slugs and then goes on to say no one in the USA has any. I'm sure there's something out there but gonna have to do the footwork myself.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*410*

Was going to recomend wolf .russian made .maxfold


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Do you have a Saiga? Ever had any problems with it due to shell length? Does anyone locally carry Wolf? If I can't find anything local looks like I'm gonna have to order on line. Won't need it till next weekend anyway.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

well you have the 2 3/4 or 3" shells what does it take?, The Buckshot at wal mart will be the cheapest if they have any.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*no saiga*

Want one but no. thought wolf try ubers,wolf does sell a metal shelled round .read thatmarbles gamegetter shot better with brass shelled slugs.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Bring it by Sean, I'll be home all day and at the field tomorrow morning. I still want to see how you're going to get a 2.75" shell into a mag well made for a 2.25" round.

Rick


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm going to try Rick, I'll call first.


First, the T-14 is rated for 2 1/2" shells. The Safir website has a "suggested ammo" blurb. Here's what it says:
____________________________________________________________________
T 14 AMMUNITION INFO SHEET

This shotgun is chambered for 2 1/2 inch shells. Practically, it is found that different manufacturers' 2 1/2 inch shells are not the same size. Actually most 2 1/2 inch shells are between 2-5/16 and 2-3/8 inches. Some fit with no problems, some rub a bit but work and others are just too big. Following information has been compiled from the feedback of our American customers and our own experience. For American models of the gun following ammunition is recommended:

1. Estate Sport/Competition .410, Cartridge 2-1/2" #7.5 Lead 1/2 Ounce 1200 fps 25 Round Box Manufacturer: FEDERAL Estate Cartridge Mfr Part #:ESS41075 ,
2. FEDERAL Estate Cartridge # 8 and 9 Mfr Part #:ESS4108 and Mfr Part #: ESS4109
3. Federal Ammo 410ga 25 5oz Hi-Brass 6 25rds/bx Mfr Part #:FEDH4126
4. WINCHESTER RIFLED SLUG 410 Gauge, 2 1/2", 1/5 oz, 1830 fps, 5 Rd/bx X41RS5,
5. Remington Shotshell 20750 9 410ga 2-1/2 1/2oz Mfr Part #:REMSTS4109
6. ATI 410 Gauge rifled slugs; out of stock in USA currently.
7. Remington Long Range Field and Express 1/5 oz Slugs. #4, Mfr. Part: REMSP4104 #6 Mfr. Part: REMSP4106 Long Range, #6 Mfr. Part:REMSP41075
8. Winchester Super SPORT will fit and run but they are a tight fit and some fail to load and get stuck in the magazine. Please avoid it.
NOT RECOMMENDED:
Nobel Law Enforcement slug; ANS412S; too long for magazine
Remington Ultimate Home Defense; 000 buckshot; 410B000HD; would not chamber
Federal Premium 410 Handgun; 000 buckshot; PD412JGE-000; would not chamber
Federal Hi-Brass Load; ½ oz. #6; H412-6; would not chamber
RIO .410 does not fit. Do not use it. And please no substandard ammo like Mexican Aquilla or such. Please avoid normal Winchester 2.5” ammo and Remington #9.
The gun patterns really well with bird shot. It has been tried by customers with this feedback. Shot slugs at the range and got 10 inch MOA at 50 yards with iron sights.
Keep it well lubricated, use the recommended Ammo and you will have a blast.
____________________________________________________________________

OK, I said the Win PDX1 appeared too long. It mikes out to 2 3/8".

So, Wife had to go across town and I gave her the short course on using micrometers and told her to go to Academy on the way home.:whistling: She grabbed the only thing they had other than the Win stuff I already bought and it miked out to 2 7/32. This is Federal Premium .410 Handgun. You notice in the list from Safir above it recommends against this shell. She picked up a box and it loads real nice into the mag but I haven't tried to shoot it yet.

Also, everything seems stiff. I think the thing needs a real good cleaning of factory preservatives and a lube job.

I guess the best course is to bring it all over to Rick's so he can study, examine, research, pontificate and come up with the solution, or in the words of my lovely wife "Just go over to Rick's and stop whining about your new toy. You don't have a clue what you're doing!!!!!".


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Cheaper than dirt has a ton of different brands of .410, with a gun that picky I would swiftly get rid of it... Wow what good is a gun that won't shoot properly.....:whistling:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

yep MH, every time before you get a new gun, I want to know availability and price of easily accesible ammo, other wise it is a wall hanger and useless!


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, plenty of videos and threads showing that gun running just fine. I knew there was some issues with the ammo but once resolved all is well. I was just trying to go local on ammo and that's probably not going to happen. Rick helped me immensely today. He found a burr on the feed ramp, not unusual. 

I am a little perplexed that you two are doggin' me about it. I apologize for not having 40 years experience at the range. However, I do have over 40 years experience in life with electronics, aviation, construction, mechanics, precision machining and a few other technical and finicky pursuits. Plus this ain't my first rodeo at buying things. I'll get it solved.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

b&p for bird shot 120$ a case (12 boxes) free shipping or if you just need a few boxes 2.75 in 7,5 shot pm me 10$ a box


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

tried to edit my last post but i cant . have 7.5 shot in 2.5 10.00$ a box new and reloadable


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

PM sent Tony.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Sean brought the thing by and it is cool looking, actually couldn't tell it from a 223 AR. I did notice some pretty sharp corners on the feed ramp and the action felt a little gritty. I'm sure the thing will smooth out with a little cleaning and use.

Sean knew the thing was picky before he ordered it and he's not depending on it for a PD weapon, just a play toy. I'll help him clean it up when we both have more time, maybe hit those sharp corners lightly with polishing wheel.

It looks like it will be a blast shoot.

Rick


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Cheaper than dirt has a ton of different brands of .410, with a gun that picky I would swiftly get rid of it... Wow what good is a gun that won't shoot properly.....:whistling:


Here's a page full of Youtube videos showing them shooting properly:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

There is no doubt if you can get it running properly then it will be a nasty little home defense weapon. I was just saying typically when you buy a new gun it doesn't require such fine tuning to function... Which would concern me in this case..... Hope it works out for you....


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Between Rick (Shootinstarz), my son-in-law (Rhillcity) and Brownell's we'll get it running great. I knew there was an ammo issue. I ain't scared to work through issues. Also, I never thought it would be a Remington 1100. We will get it running smooth. 

One thing Rick did say that was incorrect: When we get it deadass reliable it will be momma's home defense gun. When I go out of town she'll have all the mags full of slug and 0 shot.:thumbup:


----------

